# Modern solo piano pieces



## juliante

Dear TC 

I want to explore more solo piano works. To that end, I would love to hear any recommendations for pieces from the last 50 years or so. Thanks a lot. :tiphat:

If they feature any melody that would be a bonus.


----------



## Mandryka

juliante said:


> If they feature any melody that would be a bonus.


----------



## joen_cph

*Killmayr* - _Paradies_ 




*Killmayr * - _Nocturnes, Hommage a John Field_, such as 




*Ligeti* Etudes Vols. I-II-III 



 . Go for the Aimard recording.

*Takemitsu*: piano works, including _Les Yeux Clos_ 




*Finissy* _History of Photography in Sound _ (complicated stuff)

*Eliott Carter *_Night Fantasies _




*Keuris* _Sonata_ 




etc.


----------



## Fredx2098

My favorite solo piano piece by Feldman. It's not exactly melodic, but it isn't atonal. It's calm modern abstract chromaticism.


----------



## elgar's ghost

As previously mentioned, Ligeti's Etudes are especially recommended. I would also suggest Alfred Schnittke's three piano sonatas (bet. 1988 and 1992), along with Ronald Stevenson's monumental _Passacaglia on DSCH_ (early 1960s) and, if you like variation form, Rzewski's _The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_ (1975).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Josquin13

(Here's another one of my walls of text--definitely not to be listened to all at once, or you may go crazy, but over time, as you wish ...)

Don't hold me to exactly "50 years or so", as I'm going to include some early modernists (like Koechlin & Milhaud, who were influential on later American composers), but I'd recommend the following:

1. Elliot Carter, "Night Fantasies"--commissioned by American pianists Paul Jacobs, Charles Rosen, Gilbert Kalish, and Ursula Oppens, who each recorded the work, and to whom it is dedicated. Rosen described it as "perhaps the most extraordinary large keyboard work written since the death of Ravel. Pierre-Laurent Aimard has made a recent recording as well, and perhaps taking Rosen's cue, coupled it with Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit. Carter's Piano Sonata should also be heard. Charles Rosen has recorded Carter's complete music for piano (including both the Piano Sonata & Night Fantasies):










2. Witold Lutoslawski--Two Studies for Piano, Melodie Ludowe, Sonata for Piano, and Bukoliki:

https://www.amazon.com/Witold-Lutos...D=51ttFLCevnL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=detail





3. Pierre Boulez--3 Piano Sonatas, 12 Notations, Incises:

12 Notations (played by David Fray):





Incises (2001):









Herbert Henck, Claude Helffer, Paavali Jumppanen, & Pierre-Laurent Aimard have recorded the three piano sonatas. Maurizio Pollini has recorded the 2nd Piano Sonata on DG.






Trois psalmodies (played by Yvette Grimaud--this needs to be issued on CD):




https://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-P...8&qid=1531937086&sr=1-4&keywords=nono+pollini
https://www.amazon.com/Boulez-Compl...D=61djVwTLzzL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

4. György Ligeti--Etudes Books 1 & 2, Musica Ricercata, played by Pierre-Laurent Aimard: 



https://www.amazon.com/György-Liget...31945469&sr=1-1&keywords=ligeti+etudes+aimard

5. Joonas Kokkonen--Works for piano: Five Bagatelles, etc. (played by Janne Mertanen):





https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Works-...qid=1531928097&sr=1-6&keywords=kokkonen+piano
https://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Kok...qid=1531928097&sr=1-3&keywords=kokkonen+piano

6. Vagn Holmboe--Works for piano: Symfonisk Suite, Små Klaverstykker, etc. (played by Anker Blyme): 




7. Vincent Persichetti--Complete (12) Piano Sonatas (played by Geoffrey Burleson):





https://www.amazon.com/Vincent-Pers...-1&keywords=vincent+persichetti+piano+sonatas

8. Frederic Rzewski: "The People United will never be Defeated!" (played by the composer, Ursula Oppens--who commissioned the work, Igor Levit, Ralph van Raat, etc.), and other works (Ralph van Raat--see link to box set below):

(1) 



(2) 



(3) 



(4) 



(5) 




https://www.amazon.com/Rzewski-Peop...D=516a8K1XQuL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail
https://www.amazon.com/People-United-Will-Never-Defeated/dp/B012SOTGZU

9. Jean Barraqué: Sonate Pour Piano (played by Herbert Henck):




10. John Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano (played by Herbert Henck):





Plus, early piano music by Cage--The Seasons, Metamorphosis, etc. (played by Henck):





11. Conlon Nancarrow--Three 2-part Studies (played by Herbert Henck):





12. Martin Boykan--Sonata No. 3: to the memory of Edward Cohen, Usurpations, Fantasy-Sonata (played by Donald Berman):





https://www.amazon.com/Martin-Boyka...531935537&sr=1-1&keywords=martin+boykan+piano

13. Album (various composers): "Keys of Life"--Piano Music from Celestial Harmonies: 




14. Hans Otte: Das Buch der Klänge I-XII (played by Herbert Henck):

Part VI:





Part X:





https://www.amazon.com/Hans-Otte-Da...id=1531946847&sr=1-1&keywords=hans+otte+henck

15. Luigi Nono: "Sofferte onde serene...for piano and magnetic tape" (played by Maurizio Pollini):
https://www.amazon.com/Nono-Como-fu...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1531937086&sr=1-2

16. Darius Milhaud--Le Printemps Vols. 1 & 2 (played by William Bolcom), L'Automne, La muse ménagère, Op. 245:














17. Charles Koechlin--Paysages et Marines, Les Heures Persanes, etc. (played by Michael Korstick, Christoph Keller, Herbert Henck, etc.):



















https://www.amazon.com/Works-Piano-...236&sr=1-2&keywords=charles+koechlin+korstick
https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Music-...236&sr=1-3&keywords=charles+koechlin+korstick
https://www.amazon.com/Koechlin-3-P...236&sr=1-1&keywords=charles+koechlin+korstick

18. Steven Stucky: Piano Sonata, Four Album Leaves:




https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Music-...-1-fkmr0&keywords=steven+stucky+salonen+piano

19. Esa-Pekka Salonen, piano works: https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Music-...-1-fkmr0&keywords=steven+stucky+salonen+piano

20. Einojuhani Rautavaara--Piano Sonatas 1 & 2, Icons, Etudes (played by Laura Mikkola): https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=popular&field-keywords=rautavaara+piano+

21. Oliver Messiaen--Vingt Regards Sur L'Enfant-Jesus (played by Pierre-Laurent Aimard):
https://www.amazon.com/Vingt-Regard...1937797&sr=1-1&keywords=messiaen+vingt+aimard

22. Minimalists and others: Piano Works by John Adams, Arvo Part (Für Alina, Für Anna Maria, Fratres, Spiegel im Spiegel, Partita, Op. 2), Phillip Glass, John Tavener, John Corigliano, and Magnus Lindberg:

https://www.amazon.com/Artist-Profi...=UTF8&qid=1531928885&sr=1-9&keywords=van+raat
https://www.amazon.com/Für-Anna-Mar...D=51PlsXeoxKL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail
https://www.amazon.com/Minimal-Pian...D=41nhGlMyXUL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail
https://www.amazon.com/Glass-Etudes...=1531930036&sr=1-2&keywords=glass+piano+works
https://www.amazon.com/Philip-Glass...=1531930036&sr=1-1&keywords=glass+piano+works
https://www.amazon.com/Winging-Pian...&qid=1531937290&sr=1-4&keywords=ursula+oppens

23. Album: "In Real Time"--world premiere commissions for pianist Peter Serkin: https://www.amazon.com/Real-Time-Pe...31937429&sr=1-3&keywords=oliver+knussen+piano

24. Toru Takemitsu: Complete solo piano music (played by Noriko Ogawa):
https://www.amazon.com/Takemitsu-Tr...id=1531937551&sr=1-4&keywords=takemitsu+piano
https://www.amazon.com/valle-cloche...TF8&qid=1531937650&sr=1-2&keywords=ecm+kodama

25. Toshio Hosokawa--6 Etudes for Piano: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XHZZR3W/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

26. Einar Englund: Piano works--Piano Sonata, Introduction & Toccata, etc. (played by Laura Mikkola): 




27. Per Nørgård: Achilles and the Tortoise, Turn, etc.:













28. Ib Nørholm: Turbulens-Laminar, Op. 93: https://www.amazon.com/Turbulens-Laminar-Op-93/dp/B002RB17MA

29. More piano works by modern Scandinavian composers: Poul Ruders (13 Postludes for Piano), Hans Abrahamsen (Seven Studies), Tage Nielsen (Two Nocturnes)--played by Amalie Malling: 
https://www.amazon.com/Works-Piano-...=1531939509&sr=1-3&keywords=poul+ruders+piano

Also, Poul Ruders' Piano Sonatas 1 & 2, etc. (Rolf Hind, & Thomas Ades has recorded Ruder's Piano Sonata No. 2): 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YXCPJFM/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

30. Bent Sørensen--Album: "The Shadows of Silence", "Lullabies" (played by Leif Ove Andsnes):





https://www.amazon.com/Shadows-Sile...531939704&sr=1-2&keywords=bent+sorensen+piano

P.S. Pianist Ursula Oppens series on contemporary American composers is worth exploring too. Swedish composer Anders Hillborg may have written some solo piano works as well, but I don't know them (as they may not have been recorded). That is also the case with British composer Robin Holloway, who I think has written solo piano music, but again, I don't know these works. I've also not yet explored the piano music of American composer, William Bolcom, some of which has been recorded, I believe (such as his "Rags). Finally, Estonian composer Erkki-Sven Tüür has written some solo piano music, including a 1985 Piano Sonata, but I don't think any of it has been recorded (?):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ursula_Oppens
http://www.hillborg.com/
http://www.robinholloway.info/
https://williambolcom.com/discography
https://www.erkkisven.com/worklist-and-reviews/works-for-solo-instrument

Edit: Six composers that I forgot to mention:

31. The American-French pianist/composer Noel Lee composed some interesting solo piano music: 



https://www.amazon.com/plays-Oeuvre...=UTF8&qid=1531943132&sr=1-4&keywords=noel+lee

32. Hungarian composer Attila Bozay's Piano Sonatas 1 & 2, Op. 33/a, b are definitely worth hearing (pianists Klára Würtz & Imre Rohmann have recorded both sonatas for Hungaraton):

Attila Bozay, Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 33a (1986):














33. Thomas Ades: Three Mazurkas, O.p. 27 (2009), Variations for Blanca (2015), etc.:









34. Simon Holt: A Book of Colours, Tauromaquia: 




35. Scottish composer James Dillon--"The Book of Elements":




36. Peteris Vasks: "Music for a Summer Evening (2009), Balta Ainava (White Scenery), etc.:


----------



## Bluecrab

Try any of Vincent Persichetti's piano sonatas. They're all really good.

(Edit - Oh, sorry... just noticed that Josquin13 already mentioned these.)


----------



## Guest

At 100 minutes, it might be a little extended, but I enjoy Chris Dench's Sonata.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti's Etudes are extremely well known, Dench's piano sonata seems to have a fanbase of its own (and it _is_ a fantastic work!)

This is....solo piano.....but the pianist needs to assistants:






And Finnissy's _English Country Tunes_ are something of a modern classic for solo piano:






As is Ferneyhough's _Lemma Icon Epigram_






Saunders' piano music I find especially attractive for the really musical use of the instrument's sonority:






Sciarrino has composed a bunch of cool piano pieces including a set of sonatas. Here's the second:


----------



## juliante

This is very exciting! Will get stuck in and feedback. Thanks all.


----------



## derin684

Pierre Boulez has 3 piano sonatas, have you tried them?


----------



## Bluecrab

Three female American composers just occurred to me. Try the piano music of Nancy Galbraith (she has a fine sonata), Beata Moon, and Judith Lang Zaimont. All are alive today and composing very nice contemporary music.


----------



## Portamento

Off the top of my head...

Carl Vine's piano sonatas are very good.






Rautavaara's two sonatas:











Leo Ornstein wrote a lot for the piano, most of it worthwhile. Try Piano Sonata No.8 for something in the last 50 years.

A playlist with Salonen's _Dichotomie_:





Ustvolskaya's six piano sonatas span almost her entire career; it's really interesting to see how she evolved as a composer. Here is the 6th Sonata (always go for Frank Denyer!):






I also second Sciarrino and Schnittke.


----------



## Iota

Big thumb's up to this thread! Some works I know, many I don't, I look forward to many return visits.


----------



## juliante

Portamento said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> Carl Vine's piano sonatas are very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo Ornstein wrote a lot for the piano, most of it worthwhile. Try Piano Sonata No.8 for something in the last 50 years.
> 
> A playlist with Salonen's _Dichotomie_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ustvolskaya's six piano sonatas span almost her entire career; it's really interesting to see how she evolved as a composer. Here is the 6th Sonata (always go for Frank Denyer!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also second Sciarrino and Schnittke.


I am absolutely thrilled with vine's sonata 1


----------



## endelbendel

The visual helps it a lot.


----------



## hpowders

Check out Vincent Persichetti's Piano Sonatas. They are terrific!


----------



## ahinton

What about Sorabji's fifth and sixth symphonies for piano solo from the 1970s, or his slightly later variations on a theme from Rimsky-Korsakov's _Le Coq d'Or_?


----------



## sonance

Yes, I have to agree with the poster Iota (above, post no. 14): this is a very interesting thread. I concur with many recommendations, and there are even more recommendations of works new to me. Oh, to have time enough ...

I'd like to add a few:

The piano sonatas by Boris _Tishchenko _(within the time frame: nos. 4 to 11); for example listen to nos. 7 and 8 (no. 7 comes with bells, though) (playlist): 





The series "Cartas celestes" by Brazilian composer José Antonio Rezende de _Almeida Prado_. By now the label "grand piano" published four volumes, performed by Aleyson Scopel; YouTube offers Cartas Celestes XV:





"72 Etudes karnatiques". Jacques _Charpentier _began composing these études in 1957 and finished in 1984. So I guess your time frame can be applied. Recently there has been a very favorable review of the performance by pianist Giusy Caruso (label: centaur) on the classicstoday website (sorry, not being an "insider", I can't find it again and can't give a link). Anyway, my own copy is by Michael Schäfer. You'll find it also on YouTube (whole playlist!, needs a lot of time ...):





I also happen to be fond of the piano works by Dimitris _Dragatakis _(performer: Lorenda Ramou). YouTube playlist:





Sometimes being sentimental:
Two works (composed 1976) by composer-pianist Alexandre _Rabinovitch-Barakovsky_:
- Pourquoi je suis si sentimentale: 



- Musique triste, parfois tragique:


----------



## tortkis

These are melodic contemporary piano works I like. I think there is an influence of modern jazz harmony, derived from romanticism / impressionism.

Larry Polansky: Lonesome Road (The Crawford Variations) (1988-9)
"set of variations on Ruth Crawford's harmonic setting of an American folksong"
Martin Christ (1-5 of 51)





Daniel Lentz: In the Sea of Ionia (2007-8) - Aron Kallay





"Blue" Gene Tyranny: The Drifter (1994) - Joseph Kubera


----------



## juliante

tortkis said:


> These are melodic contemporary piano works I like. I think there is an influence of modern jazz harmony, derived from romanticism / impressionism.
> 
> Larry Polansky: Lonesome Road (The Crawford Variations) (1988-9)
> "set of variations on Ruth Crawford's harmonic setting of an American folksong"
> Martin Christ (1-5 of 51)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Lentz: In the Sea of Ionia (2007-8) - Aron Kallay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Blue" Gene Tyranny: The Drifter (1994) - Joseph Kubera


Your introductory description appealed and rightly - there is definitely a hole in my collection where Daniel Lentz: In the Sea of Ionia belongs. :tiphat:


----------



## juliante

Definitely hear the jazz vibe in the blue jean tyranny track. Nice.


----------



## juliante

sonance said:


> Yes, I have to agree with the poster Iota (above, post no. 14): this is a very interesting thread. I concur with many recommendations, and there are even more recommendations of works new to me. Oh, to have time enough ...
> 
> I'd like to add a few:
> 
> The piano sonatas by Boris _Tishchenko _(within the time frame: nos. 4 to 11); for example listen to nos. 7 and 8 (no. 7 comes with bells, though) (playlist):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The series "Cartas celestes" by Brazilian composer José Antonio Rezende de _Almeida Prado_. By now the label "grand piano" published four volumes, performed by Aleyson Scopel; YouTube offers Cartas Celestes XV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "72 Etudes karnatiques". Jacques _Charpentier _began composing these études in 1957 and finished in 1984. So I guess your time frame can be applied. Recently there has been a very favorable review of the performance by pianist Giusy Caruso (label: centaur) on the classicstoday website (sorry, not being an "insider", I can't find it again and can't give a link). Anyway, my own copy is by Michael Schäfer. You'll find it also on YouTube (whole playlist!, needs a lot of time ...):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also happen to be fond of the piano works by Dimitris _Dragatakis _(performer: Lorenda Ramou). YouTube playlist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes being sentimental:
> Two works (composed 1976) by composer-pianist Alexandre _Rabinovitch-Barakovsky_:
> - Pourquoi je suis si sentimentale:
> 
> 
> 
> - Musique triste, parfois tragique:


Musique triste (last one here) is good stuff! Too interesting to be sentimental in my book, but I see what you mean, it wears its heart on its sleeve!


----------



## Ras

This upcoming release may be relevant here:
*PETERSEN, DREW Works by Samuel Barber, Elliott Carter, Charles Tomlinson Griffes, Charles Ives, Judith Lang Zaimont. Steinway and Sons*


----------



## sonance

Some more works for solo piano

Lubos Fiser (Luboš Fišer) (performed by Zuzana Šimurdová)
His sonatas nos. 5 (1974) to 8 (1996) are in the time frame of the last 50 years: 
- Sonata no. 5 (here live): 



- Sonata no. 8: 



I do recommend though to listen to no. 4 (1964) as well, see information at Bärenreiter Praha: http://www.sheetmusic.cz/en/news/lubos-fiser-complete-piano-sonatas.html
- Sonata no. 4: 




Olivier Greif: Sonate de Guerre (1975) 
- (performed by Pascal Amoyel, 1999; obviously in the presence of the composer): 



- (performed by Aline Piboule, 2015): 



My own copy is by Pascal Amoyel (label: pianovox), but I like Piboule's performance, too.

Philippe Hersant: Ephémères (1999-2003) (performed by Alice Ader): 





Valentin Silvestrov:
- Der Bote [The Messenger] (version for piano, 1996; performed by Jenny Lin): 



- 3 Bagatellen (2005; performed by Peter Bannister): 



- Sonata no. 2 (1979; performed by Simon Smith): 




Vladimir Genin: Seven Melodies for the Dial (2011) (performed by Olga Domnina)




Maybe the review on musicweb-international is of interest?
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/July13/Genin_SevenMelodies_CC72568.htm

Gilead Mishory: To Aeneas (2013-2016)




Mishory places his composition between two works dealing with Dido (Clementi and a violin sonata by Tartini, arr. for piano by Mishory). His own composition starts after the third movement of Clementi's sonata "Didone abbandonata". In the booklet Mishory says in an interview: "... But over the course of the centuries, we have primarily concentrated our attention on Dido, the abandoned beloved who has her palace burnt down and takes her own life. [...] But we tend to forget that each parting is a two-sided multi-dimensional tragedy. What goes on in the thoughts and heart of the fugitive's king's son from Troy before this parting? He has to decide between love and divine decree, [...] He is entangled in his own doubts and desperation."

And again something very different, this time by Ian Venables. 
The works, which could probably be called "lightweight" as they are not very complex, do not demand greatest virtuosity. Yet it is very enjoyable music, sometimes delivering a dreamy atmosphere. The text on the cover: "works that range from the deeply reflective and wistful to those in a lighter vein, full of charm and joie de vivre" is not misleading. Not at all. For example:
- Caprice: 



- Impromptu "The Nightingale and the Rose": 



The CD contains also a more serious sonata dedicated to Shostakovich. You won't find a playlist on YouTube, but typing "venables graham j. lloyd" will take you to all pieces of the Naxos album.
For more information a musicweb-international review might be helpful:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/Venables_piano_8573156.htm


----------



## Josquin13

I listened to Harri Vuori's solo piano work, "Beyond Night and Frost" ("Ylapuolla yon ja hallan") the other day in the car and was very impressed. Pianist Katriina Korte plays superbly, and is well recorded. I must hear more by this talented composer!!!


----------



## tortkis

sonance said:


> Valentin Silvestrov:
> - Der Bote [The Messenger] (version for piano, 1996; performed by Jenny Lin):
> 
> 
> 
> - 3 Bagatellen (2005; performed by Peter Bannister):
> 
> 
> 
> - Sonata no. 2 (1979; performed by Simon Smith):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> And again something very different, this time by Ian Venables.
> The works, which could probably be called "lightweight" as they are not very complex, do not demand greatest virtuosity. Yet it is very enjoyable music, sometimes delivering a dreamy atmosphere. The text on the cover: "works that range from the deeply reflective and wistful to those in a lighter vein, full of charm and joie de vivre" is not misleading. Not at all. For example:
> - Caprice:
> 
> 
> 
> - Impromptu "The Nightingale and the Rose":
> 
> 
> 
> The CD contains also a more serious sonata dedicated to Shostakovich. You won't find a playlist on YouTube, but typing "venables graham j. lloyd" will take you to all pieces of the Naxos album.
> For more information a musicweb-international review might be helpful:
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/Venables_piano_8573156.htm


Caprice by Venables reminded me of Ravel. I like it.
I listened to some chamber/orchestral works of Silvestrov, which have feelings of deep sorrow/vanity and sentimentality. I heard his piano pieces for the first time. Bagatelles are lovely and very nice.


----------



## Lisztian

I really like Sculthorpe's _Riverina_, written near the end of his life: I'm a sucker for works with that kind of valedictory quality.






















I also quite like his _Harbour Dreaming_:


----------



## SanAntone

*Jared Steven Destro* | _Klee Partita, op 12_ (2019)






Jared Destro, piano

Paul Klee (1879-1940) :

1. [00.12] : Segelschiffe (Sailing Boats) (1927) - Zentrum Paul Klee, Bern (Switzerland)
2. [02.24] : Fish Magic (1925) - Philadelphia Museum of Art (USA)
3. [04.04] : Senecio (1922) - Kunstmuseum, Bern (Switzerland)
4. [05.18] : Walpurgisnacht (Walpurgis Night) (1935)- Tate, London (UK)
5. [06.29] : Blaue Nacht (Blue Night) (1937) - Kunstmuseum, Bern 'Switzerland)
6. [09.26] : Katze und Vogel (Cat and Bird) (1928) - MoMA, New York (USA)
7. [10.59] : Starker Traum (Strong Dream) (1929) - Kunstmuseum, Bern (Switzerland)
8. [12.30] : Park, bei Lu (1938) - Zentrum Paul Klee, Bern (Switzerland)


----------



## Selby

If you were interested in moving into the 21st Century, I think Stephen Hough is writing very compelling piano sonatas. To my knowledge, 1, 2, and 4 have been recorded - all on different Hyperion releases, but a performance of 3 is available on YT. *If 3 is recorded somewhere please let me know.

To be clear about my bias: I'm an unabashed Stephn Hough fanboy.

Piano Sonata 1, "Broken Branches": 



Piano Sonata 2, "notturno luminoso": 



Piano Sonata 3, "Trinitas": 



Piano Sonata 4, "Vida Breve":


----------



## mossyembankment

I enjoy Timo Andres, Ryuichi Sakamoto, Robin Hatch


----------



## SanAntone

*Chris Dench* - Piano Sonata

In the linked article/interview Chris gives a lengthy explanation of this major work from the 20th century for solo piano.


----------



## Miranna

Easy piano piece.


----------



## Mandryka

__
https://soundcloud.com/katapataptwsi%2Fhoratiu-radulescu-4th-piano-sonata-like-a-wellolder-than-god

Radulescu sonata 4 -- Pavlos Antoniadis at the keyboard

The best performance of a Radulescu sonata that I've ever heard


----------



## fleursdegyptepiano

__
https://soundcloud.com/libellule-bleue

Fleurs d'Egypte - Un baiser

تتبدد الغيوم مع مرور المطر

تلمع طلقات العسل في شمس أولئك الذين لديهم اللازوردية في أذهانهم

The clouds dissipate as the rain has passed

The gildings of honey shine in the sun of those who have the azure in their minds


----------



## fleursdegyptepiano

The wind is turning is the wind of the storm rising.

But as time progresses, courage is forged.


----------



## Klavierman

Carl Vine has 4 excellent sonatas, all recorded byXiaoya Liu.









Here is Sonata No.1 played by Dmitri Levkovich


----------

